# Great customer service - Wex Photographic UK



## Hardwire (Dec 9, 2013)

So this year has been tough, I was laid off from the day job and doing a bit of second shooting at weddings has dried up with the guy I was shooting for (if any UK chaps are looking for a South East based second, please drop me a line!) so with Christmas knocking on our door I was filled with a sinking feeling when my step daughter (12 years old) said she wanted a camera like mine and wanted to learn all about photography.

Now this would be a lovely pass time for us and give us more chance to bond so I set about looking for a used low end dslr and settle on getting her a 450D as they have enough features for her needs starting out and cheap enough for my current situation.

I call Wex and get talking to a rep there and explained what kind of thing I was looking for and my level of equipment (5d3 24-70 2.8, 70-200 2.8 etc) and rather than just go to the huge stock list and just send anything, seems to have found me a very good example.

Boxed near mint looking original packaging 450D with most cables still in original packaging which is a great start indeed. Open the box and the body looks like it is brand new, as does the kit lens (18-55) so I am chuffed to bits with the service and the quality being totally as described which is quite unusual for used equipment.

Needless to say I will be looking for another body should I ever start to shoot weddings solo and she will want to upgrade from the 450D at some point and get a couple of her own lens....Wex will now get a good bit more trade from me in the future as good customer service is something long lost these days (or maybe I was just too used to Jessops lol).

Anyway that is all, if you want a bit of kit, sure they are not as cheap as a bunch of online traders...but you get a service that online cheap box shifters never give...so props to them


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Hardwire.
Sorry to hear about your personal situation, I hope things get better for you.
Thank you for posting positive feedback about a company, it is rare for people to post praise, normally only complaints seem to warrant comment. Hopefully this will encourage people to use this vendor.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Hardwire (Dec 10, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Hardwire.
> Sorry to hear about your personal situation, I hope things get better for you.
> Thank you for posting positive feedback about a company, it is rare for people to post praise, normally only complaints seem to warrant comment. Hopefully this will encourage people to use this vendor.
> 
> Cheers Graham.



Thanks Graham.

And you echo my thoughts really...all too often people take to the interwebs to complain and it is rare to find positive feedback. I searched on here for info about Wex and in fact MPB whom I was looking at buying from in the first place and I found the lack of info on each slightly alarming.

So if anyone is worried about buying used, I can vouch for Wex. I did not use their site as I am sure they would prefer, but called them up and found that customer service does in fact still exist.

Now I just hope she likes is, will find out on the 25th lol


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have used WEX a few times and phoned them a couple of times as well. They are not simply "Box Shifters" as many would believe. I prefer a High Street camera shop, but when that is not available, the WEX offer a very efficient and professional service in my experience.


----------

